# Anyone use Yahoo Market Tracker on iPod Touch?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use Yahoo Market Tracker on an iPod Touch?  I tried to load it for my DH, and got a message that the browser needed to be Java-enabled, but we're able to use it on the iPad so why not the Touch?

I've been Googling the question and can't find an answer, so I figured someone here might know.

Thanks!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it an app, or are you accessing it through Safari?  Either way, if it works on the iPad I can't see why it wouldn't work on the iTouch.


----------

